# The one cleaning item I CANNOT live without.



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I never thought I would be one of those people who just HAS to have a certain cleaning item. After all, most of my cleaning is done with soap and water and vinegar! However, our new apartment has WHITE floors in the kitchen and bathroom. There was a huge dingy spot in the center of the kitchen floor from a chair having been repeatedly dragged across that spot. Just for giggles, my daughter went after it with a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser sponge. (we know about the chemicals-we usually only use them on the lawn chairs) WOW! The clean spot on the floor was amazing! She did the whole floor, on her hands and knees, with that sponge. Now, I just GOTTA have a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser MOP!! My floors look gorgeous all the time, and I don't have to be on my knees to keep them that way. YAY!!

Soo, what's your "gotta have it" tool?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser sponge that I got as a free sample. Haven't used it yet, but I was thinking of trying it on the hopelessly stained ancient kitchen countertop. NOTHING I have tried on it - chemical or natural - has gotten it to look any better, so I'm hoping the Magic Eraser might help.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I too love the magic eraser. 

I try keep my cleaning products green but a must for me is the product called "Clorox Cleanup". It takes care of any stains on my laminate countertop. Weather it is rust from a "forgot to dry cast iron", fruit juice stains or anything else. I just spray it on, wait a minute, and wipe. 

I occassionally use it on my carpets for really bad stains. I dilute, work it in and shampoo it up immediately. I have a light colored berber carpet....not a great choice with kids and dogs.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I"m gonna try that with my carpet, I have too many dogs, kids and men !!! I don't know whatever possessed me to get an oatmeal colored carpet. But between the kids and dogs throwing up and other unmentionables, it's got some bad looking stains, that so far, nothing has removed.
P.J.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ninn.. you didn't give the Magic Eraser enough praise. You needed more capitals and !!s.
I thought,"Well... I'll try it" and bought the cheap faux sponges at the Dollar Store and tried them on my hands and knees on the kitchen floor. OH HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It is like I have a new floor!
All of the brownish gray dinge from feet under the table and table legs that I have mopped and mopped to no avail.. gone!!!!
I stopped after a small area and am going to spend the $8 or whatever on the mop!
It even took up the green sparkle paint that DS spilled under the table.

OK it is official.. DH came in an exclaimed loudly over the floor!
If it can make enough difference that a man oohs and aahhs... you get the point!!!!


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

Love that magic eraser!!!! It's great for getting out magic marker too! With small children it is a must have!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Off topic, but did I miss something? When did you move into an apt Ninn?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

About a month ago. I love it here!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks to Ninn, my "can't live without" tool is now the Mr Clean mop head. I have been looking at those mops for some time, but couldn't justify the expense, but after reading this post, I looked again. I found the mop head replacement box said it "fits most mops", so I picked up the mop head only, thinking if it didn't work, I would spring for the $13 mop.

I started cleaning my kitchen floor with the small sponges thinking it would clean better if I got down on all fours and scrubbed the bejeebers out of it, which quickly got to my back and knees, so I decided to switch to the mop. My floor looks great. Granted, I went over it twice, not because the mop head did a bad job, but because it was SO dirty, it needed a second rinse.  But it looks great now, and should be a LOT easier to keep up!

Thanks Ninn, for reminding me!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Another vote for Magic Eraser here!!!!!!
Otherwise I couldn't live without my Vinegar.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I had a pack of the Magic Erasers... the key word here is "had"... Bad boy kitty Seiko absolutely fell in _love_ with them... First he grabbed one, took off, and growled at me when I tried to pry it from his mouth. Eh. Then he completely shredded both of them in a Mr. Clean induced frenzy. I'm serious. What a weirdo. So, no more Magic Erasers for me. I'll stick with Dr. Bronner's thankyouverymuch.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Murron*, What is IN those sponges, lol! I had a good laugh picturing you wrestling the kitty for the sponges. Most kitties are "nip heads"...you must have the only "sponge head" cat in the country.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Think that magic eraser would work for the inside of my mini van? I swear my kids are like pigs and then we drive a ton of dirt roads and between the two, the inside of my van looks like a pig stye. Think it would help? One of them also took an ink pen to the inside. sigh I've tried about everything. I'm wondering if the eraser would be a good idea?


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

the magic eraser and some water do great in the van!! easy and quick!! 
just cleaned walls in daughters room with a ME and borax water. the sponge is almost gone after one wall but it was gross!! the air filter, i use the term loosly, had put black stuff all over her one wall. it took old old old crayon off to!! 
other than that vinigar is great to.


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

i changed my mind!! my favorite cleaning item is ...... garbage bags!!! 
8yo DDs room is on my hit list:viking: 2 bags so far!! and i clean this room 2-3 times a year myself, she "cleans" the rest of the time..
good grief....


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

be careful there are chemicals in the sponges. I even heard they can burn skin if rubbed on them. Someone sued Mr. Clean cause their kid got this chemical burn of his cheek when he rubbed it on there. Was horrible looking. But yes, when nothing else works the Magic sponges are the best!


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

They are great and you're right...never let your young kids handle them. From my understanding there is ammonia or the equivalent in them.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

If my memory serves me correctly there was a show all about the magic eraser on 60 minutes or some other show like that a few years ago. It was bad!!! They said that the chemicals in that eraser aren't listed on the package........I just googled it and in wikipedia it is: a melamine foam like material consisting of a formaldehyde-melamine-sodium bisulfite copolymer. We all know about the melamine scare with food products....do you really want to use something so potentially dangerous? 
(just putting my 2 cents worth in )


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

As long as I am not using it on food, it should not be a problem. I am only using it on my floor. I also store the sponge away from people and pets.

I'd like to see that show, though. I wonder if I could find another option that works as well. I can't use bleach at all, as hubby is allergic. Suggestions, ladies?


----------



## 10Gauge (Jun 5, 2008)

Cream of tartar works really well on stained areas. Make a paste and rub it in and let it sit for a bit.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Just an FYI, the "chemical burns" wasn't from chemicals in the Mr. Clean Eraser. It was abrasions from rubbing it on the 5 yr. old's skin. After all, it is an abrasive.

Here's a link from the Mayo Clinic about it's safety and being non-toxic: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/chemical-burns/AN01706

Also, formaldehyde-melamine-sodium bisulfite copolymer is not at all a bad thing. There is NOT formaldehyde in the foam. Formaldehyde is not the same compound as formaldehyde-melamine-sodium bisulfite copolymer. It just means that there are very large molecules, parts of which structurally resemble formaldehyde. Formaldehyde was used in the production of the product; but is not a component of the finished product. It's what gives the pad it's abrasion qualities while still being soft.

Melamine is also harmless. It's simply a non-toxic resin. Remember the melmac dishes and mixing bowls in the 60's and 70's? That's melamine. It only becomes non-toxic when cyanuric acid is added (as to make fertilizer).

Sodium bisulfite is just sulfur dioxide in a solution of sodium carbonate in water. It creates the porousness of the pad so it becomes a sponge. You could literally drink the stuff.

It's like saying chlorine gas = deadly poison. But that's only a half truth. It just depends on what you combine it with. Table salt is sodium chloride. People just hear the "words" and automatically assume the worst based upon other components they know, rather than what the chemistry of the item is. Hazardous material names doesn't make a hazardous product. It doesn't work that way in Chemistry. 

Remember the emails going around about margarine being 1 molecule from being plastic? That's true, but so is butter! Chemically, margarine and butter are the same. Carbon dioxide (what we breath) is 1 molecule away from carbon monoxide. Again, Chemistry just doesn't work like some people wish to assume.


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the chemistry lesson Karen. I was all excited to try this wonder sponge and then saw formaldehyde and freaked (I'm allergic). Then I read your post so now I think I'll try the mop. My floor is crying out to me...dogs, cats and barn boots have done it in.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

there is a MOP of one of those sponges??!!! oh goodie! i have an old farmhouse floor, its sooo ugly, but that might help! those things are worth gold imo, they get stuff that nothing else will, and sooo easy instead of scrubbing, fumes, scrubbing, more fumes....


----------



## Katylied (Nov 8, 2008)

It does such an amazing job I'll take my chances with it.


----------



## IAmSusan (Oct 22, 2008)

I keep one on hand for crayon "accidents". We had several for a couple of years, but surprisingly, as the kids get older, the random acts of violence against my walls, doors and occasional shower curtain :grump: have slowed considerably.

Having a sure fire removal tool helped me not go completely nuts when "*Not Me" *and his brother *"I don't know" * decorated my world.

I also used it to get those weird black scuff marks off of my white appliances (who was walking on my fridge?!?).


Susan


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

When things get really grimy - like my oogy almond-beige tile floor... (it came with DH and the house)... I use Dirtex powder. It dilutes, has no phosphates, and is VOC free. Septic safe, too. 

Works bee-yoo-tee-fully! 

They make a liquid and a spray, but I believe the formulas are different.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

What is this and where can I buy it? I'm dealing with people who are allergic to nearly everything I like to clean with, so going greener. This might work great for my bathroom.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ninn ~ Here is the website - for info only, though. 

www.savogran.com/Retail_Products/retail_products.html

They are based in Massachusetts, so we can get all of their products around here. I believe they distribute nationally to Lowe's, Home Depot, etc. Amazon also carries a bunch - type in "Savogran", and voila! 

Around here, a 1lb box of Dirtex is about $3.00 and lasts forever! 

The stuff is great. Just mix with water. Ahhh, clean!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Paper towels.

I try not to use them for everything - there are so many people who reach for a paper towel every time they wash their hands, you know? I use dish towels and rags, and I mean some seriously disreputable scraps of fabric.  Old diapers, cut-up bath towels, etc. But there are just some messes you don't want to deal with in the washer, like animal puke, and...um...I don't really need to elaborate on this. 

I'd be sunk without my paper towels and spray bottle. 

Oh, and in that spray bottle I generally use Pine-Sol diluted half-and-half.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. I have hard tile in my kitchen and baths and the kitchen floor looks terrible. I read on line about how to get stains out of the floor like coffee drops etc and they said use vinegar etc never worked. I did find out that the floor had a terrible wax buildup. This was here when I moved in.

Just happened to have a ME and just tried on one coffee spot on the floor and it took it out. Now I gotta have that mop


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Karen said:


> Remember the emails going around about margarine being 1 molecule from being plastic? That's true, but so is butter! Chemically, margarine and butter are the same.


Hmmmm...margarine is transfatty acids, being made of hydorgenated oils...butter is saturated fat...I don't know about all the other ingredients but when melamine is ingested, it surely isn't harmless, as we can see with the pet food and baby fornula contaminations.

I'm really not trying to argue, just wanted to clarify. I do like the Magic Eraser, but acidic bleach also works very well. 

Blessings, JIll~


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

magic eraser is one of my favorites. on christmas eve my husband vrought home a new one. i know someone on ht had once mentioned a product called 'The works". was never able to find some. dh found some at the dollar tree. this stuff was aweome! we live in an old house with an old toilet. Scrub it constantly and it would still never come clean. And it was really bad!!! He poured some in and swiped with the brushand it looks brand new!!!! We were so excited he went Friday and bought 5 more bottles.

It is the little things! LOL


----------

